# reocurring staph infections and itchy, scabby skin



## lrmccord (Jul 22, 2012)

Our 18-month pup, Rusty, developed itchy bumps, which turned into scabs, at the beginning of April. He was put on a round of antibiotics, as it was diagnosed as a staph infection. The antibiotics cleared the bumps and scabs, but within days of finishing the treatment, he was back to scratching, and the bumps came back. We returned to the vet and tried to solely treat it topically with Pharmaseb wipes and benzoyl peroxide shampoo. The bumps turned into scabby patches, so back to the vet we went for a skin culture and antibiotics prescribed again based on the result of the skin culture. This course of treatment had the same result as the last, so back again we went. He was prescribed 10 days of an anti-histamine and is currently on injectable antibiotics every two weeks while we continue with the Pharmaseb wipes and benzoyl peroxide shampoo. While brushing him today, I found a rather large area of scabby sores on his chest (hard to detect under so much fur!), and I have also noticed scabby, inflamed skin on his cheeks. So, he is obviously still suffering from itchy skin, which means there must be an underlying cause to the staph infections. We have an appointment at the regular vet again tomorrow, but I am wondering if anyone has experienced something similar to this? It seems the next logical step would be allergy testing and/or a skin biopsy to test for any autoimmune diseases, but until we can get in to have that done, I am curious to hear anyone's similar experience, and what seemed to relieve the itching, and what did you discover was causing the issues? We are so frustrated and feel just awful for our sweet boy!! Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I have been dealing with this issue for the last 3 years. I would suggest running a thyroid panel. 

Heres my thread http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-standard/115964-lincolns-thyroid-thread.html

What antibiotics are used, dosage and length of time? The constant itching I would suspect would be an allergy to his own skin bacteria (staph). The dog scratches, then hurts himself and thus the constant infections. I havent yet dont a biopsy on mines skin but thats next. We found his thyroid was low and we put him on soloxine and since then he is seemingly fighting off any infections that start *knock on wood*. What food is your pup being fed?


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Might I add I had to go through two vets before one would listen to me that he may have a thyroid problem. My boy didnt fit the typical symptoms of a dog with a thyroid problem which is weight gain, lethargy and hair loss. So the vets just chucked it aside and ruled it as allergies. I had to push and push then I finally found my current vet who listened to me and read the documents I gave him that showed dogs with the early form of hypothyroidism often have skin issues etc. That they dont start showing weight gain, lethargy until 70% of the gland is not functioning so I caught Lincolns problems before it got to be full blown hypothyroidism. 

While his blood work was normal with my vets lab, it was low from the specialists perspective and calculations which is why I decided to try meds. They are working...Mine also used to live on steroids. He hasnt been on them for 3 weeks and he has very minimal itching


----------



## lrmccord (Jul 22, 2012)

i've meant to get back on here and post a reply for ages. our sweet boy was also diagnosed with hypothyroidism (after developing an awful pseudomonas infection!)...thank you for your response that prompted us to pursue the hypothyroidism avenue even after receiving a low-normal t-4 result...if only our vet would have been proactive with this information and ordered further thyroid panels! it took a trip to NC state to see a wonderful dermatologist, who, within 5 minutes, suggested proceeding with a full thyroid panel rather than just the t-4. thanks again...hope your pup is also doing well!


----------



## lrmccord (Jul 22, 2012)

our pup also didn't fit the typical hypothyroid stats, as he was only 15 months! however, he had gained a significant amount of weight, and was very lethargic for a pup of that age...if only our vet would have been more attentive to the details we were presenting to him! we are now seeing a new vet, who is much more proactive! rusty has lost 14lbs since starting soloxine and is a completely different pup!


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Im glad your pup is doing better  Mine still gets infections so mine has another issue to im trying to figure out


----------



## lrmccord (Jul 22, 2012)

so sorry to hear that  i know how frustrating it is, and how helpless you must feel! it took 7 months (and over $2000) for us to finally find the solution, but he has been infection-free since october, and now we are just working on finding the correct soloxine dose to have consistent normal results on his full thyroid panels. i hope you find your solution soon so you and your pup can both be at ease!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Our boy has had staph infections a handful of times in his 11-12 years.

What worked was Gentamicin spray. Oral antibiotics didn't do the trick.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

BTW, the Gentamicin spray cleared it up quickly. I did use surgical gloves to rub it in well. When I didn't sometimes I got contact dermatitis on the palms of my hands. It did work best rubbing it in so it wasn't just laying on the hair. Get two bottles. They don't put a whole lot in each bottle.

All the best


----------

